

Tesla arcs playing Mario Bros (2007) - andydd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1O2jcfOylU

======
andydd
this is pretty loud too: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY-
AS13fl30](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY-AS13fl30)

